# well yet another rescue :(



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Today the vets rang again and surprise surprise a little ferret had been dumped at the vets, with a metal ring around her belly, they removed that and then contacted me to ask if I would take her. So she is now safe and enjoying her 2nd meal (she is abit thin but eating) I cant post any pictures yet untill her 7 days are up.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Today the vets rang again and surprise surprise a little ferret had been dumped at the vets, with a metal ring around her belly, they removed that and then contacted me to ask if I would take her. So she is now safe and enjoying her 2nd meal (she is abit thin but eating) *I cant post any pictures yet untill her 7 days are up. *


From my sneak preview I can confirm that she is flippin gorgeous though , I can't believe she's been through so much and still looks so sweet.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor thing, will you be keeping her? I've always wanted a ferret but the other half says a big fat no  

Look forward to see the pictures


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

thedogsmother said:


> From my sneak preview I can confirm that she is flippin gorgeous though , I can't believe she's been through so much and still looks so sweet.


How did you get a preview? NOT FAIR!!!! (sulks)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> Poor thing, will you be keeping her? I've always wanted a ferret but the other half says a big fat no
> 
> Look forward to see the pictures


Yeah my oh said that once, he says no to animals quite a lot 



lostbear said:


> How did you get a preview? NOT FAIR!!!! (sulks)


It's not what you know, it's who you know


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

poor little mite, thank heavens shes now in your safe hands  Do you think someone had deliberately put the ring around her DK?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> poor little mite, thank heavens shes now in your safe hands  Do you think someone had deliberately put the ring around her DK?


the vets seem to think it was put on deliberate and it was really tight she was dumped outside the vets in a box as far as they know.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> Poor thing, will you be keeping her? I've always wanted a ferret but the other half says a big fat no
> 
> Look forward to see the pictures


I will get her micro chipped and then spayed once she is back to good heath, If a good caring loving forever home wanted her I would maybe let her go, if not then she will live here until she passed away.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> the vets seem to think it was put on deliberate and it was really tight she was dumped outside the vets in a box as far as they know.


god that's awful - idiots!, she must feel so much happier now its been removed bless her.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> god that's awful - idiots!, she must feel so much happier now its been removed bless her.


she is such a small girl too she can sleep in my hand she is that little


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I did think maybe she was a lost worker and it was a locator round her neck but they said it was a metal ring,


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

how strange, did the ring have any identification markings or numbers, guess she could have wriggled in and got stuck. 

counting down til photos


----------



## IvyInspired (Oct 3, 2013)

Aw, i cant wait to see pictures, and i'm so glad she is in good hands now!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Nothing at all, on the ring, she is so small its possible she climbed into it though, she is a friendly little thing too she weighs 550g


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank goodness she been rescued...What age do you think she is Keith?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Thank goodness she been rescued...What age do you think she is Keith?


I would say 2-3 years, here is one of her face as it dosen't show any of her un usual markings. she is very unsure still but that is to be expected, and god knows what's happened.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I would say 2-3 years, here is one of her face as it dosen't show any of her un usual markings. she is very unsure still but that is to be expected, and god knows what's happened.


Oh bless her, look at that little face. Any ideas for a name yet?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Oh bless her, look at that little face. Any ideas for a name yet?


Not yet, we are thinking maybe Bridget the midget or Minnie, she is smaller then Gracie she only weighs 550g


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

If I get a cage sorted, would I be in with a chance? Or does she need an experienced home? I did want boys, but . . . she's lovely.

EDIT: Sorry - have to renege on this offer - OH has said he isn't going to build anything until after the winter weather now, and he knows what would happen if she started off in the house .

(But I still think she's lovely and my heart is aching to cuddle her)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well as her 7 days are now up I can put on her proper picture, she still dosen't have a name yet, as I am trying not to get attached yet as she needs an operation (exploratory and spay) as I can feel an obvious lump in her, she is well in herself though and loves food.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lostbear said:


> If I get a cage sorted, would I be in with a chance? Or does she need an experienced home? I did want boys, but . . . she's lovely.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry - have to renege on this offer - OH has said he isn't going to build anything until after the winter weather now, and he knows what would happen if she started off in the house .
> 
> (But I still think she's lovely and my heart is aching to cuddle her)


If she could find a loving home it would be lovely, its a shame you cant take her but if a good home isn't found then she will just live her life here, but I need to hope nothing is happening inside bless her.


----------

